# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Boxing vs UFC ...

## icepick27

UFC and Boxing were on both tvs where i was and i never knew how much better ufc was then boxing untill last night ,i was able to watch 3 good fights while 2 nobodys held each other for 12 rds it was a disgrace ,i hate to sit here and bash boxing cause i also love OLD SCHOOL BOXING " Ali, sugar ray ,young tyson" when good boxers fought good boxers and put on great fights ,now its either one guy that is way better and bigger then everyone else he is fighting dominate a division or 2 nobodys hold each other for 12 RDS and Then u pay 50$ to watch it .i cant wait untill the ufc throws the last pile of dirt on boxing rotten body .................!!

----------


## danny_nufc

lol outrageous post to be fair.

I may aswell say that UFC is just two guys "cuddling" on the floor

----------


## rich1261

i agree old school boxing was fun to watch new age boxing is terrible and its boring now ufc is way more exciting to watch u never now what to expect in an mma fight

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> lol outrageous post to be fair.
> 
> I may aswell say that UFC is just two guys "cuddling" on the floor


You're absolutley correct that would be outrageous

----------


## Biohazard74

I dont think new boxing or old boxing is any better than either. What i do think is that the world of MMA is just gotten so "KRUCIAL" and more exciting and more action packed & is over shadowing the sport of boxing. I started out High school wrestling, boxing and Muay Thai & i seriously cant sit and watch any of that shit anymore. If it does'nt have all the elements its just not for me.

----------


## BgMc31

Why do MMA fans always start these b*llshit threads? Last nights boxing match was a thing of beauty! Floyd put on a clinic and only those who can truly appreciate a great boxer can see what he did. What Floyd did was no different than what Ali used to do. So you cats saying "old school boxing" was better must have never seen an "old school boxing" bouts.

There are plenty of MMA bouts where, to the untrained eye, looks like two guys on the floor "cuddling", like someone previously posted. But others would say it was a 'tactical chess match' on the ground. 

These threads need to stop. Boxing and MMA are two different sports. Stop comparing the two. If you don't like boxing and can't appreciate its nuances, don't watch, or at least don't watch it with MMA in mind!

----------


## rockinred

I agree with BgMc. Two different and respectable sports. I am a fan of it all. I watch college wrestling too. Shit once in a while I watch WWE...lol. That doesn't count, but just saying I like it all. Grew up in the boxing gym, so you are right about people just don't understand the sweet science of it. No dis on either sport will come from me. Some of the most intense MMA training practices come from boxing. The thing is, people just don't know it. Hitting the tire with a sledgehammer all came from boxing as well as around 50% of mma training principles.

----------


## redz

The mayweather fight was fantastic, I watch most of the UFC card too in between rounds and before the main event on the boxing card. I enjoy both still. God bless FTA.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

can't compare the two. 

put a boxer against a mma dude, with boxing rules, boxer will win 99% of the time. and vice versa....

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Boxing and MMA are two different sports






Truth. Plus every guy who loves MMA,loved Boxing before MMA came to the Forefront. I love MMA, mostly because i train BJJ/MMA. But i love boxing too. I rented both fights last night. While i wasnt impressed with the Mayweather fight, the MMA fights left something to be desired too. The boxing fans need to stop saying that a boxer will beat an MMA guy and vice versa. Just enjoy the fights that are put on. There are boxers who came over to MMA and they are doing fine.They havent been world beaters,but very respectable fighters,ie. Marcus Davis. That right there tells me that to be a great Boxer,you need to concentrate on Boxing,for MMA its hard to be great at one thing because you need to be well rounded.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> can't compare the two. 
> 
> put a boxer against a mma dude, with boxing rules, boxer will when 99% of the time. and vice versa....


truth. 1993 Art jimmerson vs Royce Gracie

----------


## rockinred

AC, you missed the point...while I think that is the worst example of a fight style comparison when the boxer did not even throw one single punch.. what he is saying is that if you put Gracie in the boxing ring with that dude, I doubt he would land a single punch on the boxer. A total different sport.

----------


## BgMc31

> truth. 1993 Art jimmerson vs Royce Gracie


I guess you didn't read the entire post you responded to...he said with 'boxing rules'!! His vice versa comment means you put a boxer in the ring with a MMA guy with MMA rules the MMA guy will win 99.9% of the time. 

Do you honestly believe that Royce would have beat Jamesson in a boxing match? If so, you are completely deranged!

----------


## icepick27

I think you can match anderson silva up with any boxer in the world that is the same weight as him and i think anderson will dominate.

they are differnt and i agree with what most people are saying. but it is boxing fans and people in boxing taking shots at MMA because there sport is getting swallowed and they feel threatened .Me personaly i cant watch anything but MMA anymore ,and thats comming from i guy who loved boxing but just got tired of all the bullshit ,like boxers fighting bums there whole life ,because they dont want to fight good boxers and risk looseing ,and not getting that big money ..boxing is not about the fans no more ,its all about money ,and even when i was following boxing ,i coudlnt even tell any one who was friggin champion theres got to be 50 boxing titles and weight classes it blows .....

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> AC, you missed the point...while I think that is the worst example of a fight style comparison when the boxer did not even throw one single punch.. what he is saying is that if you put Gracie in the boxing ring with that dude, I doubt he would land a single punch on the boxer. A total different sport.


actually i agreed with the post. The other part about 1993 was suppossed to go to another thread. i wasnt paying attention when i posted. But i def. agree with the fact that mma guy loses to boxer with boxing rules and vice versa

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> I guess you didn't read the entire post you responded to...he said with 'boxing rules'!! His vice versa comment means you put a boxer in the ring with a MMA guy with MMA rules the MMA guy will win 99.9% of the time. 
> 
> Do you honestly believe that Royce would have beat Jamesson in a boxing match? If so, you are completely deranged!


Not in a boxing match no! In a fight.yes

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Icepick,you in Philly? Great MMA/BJJ schools in Philly. My Team is out of Philly

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> AC, you missed the point...while I think that is the worst example of a fight style comparison when the boxer did not even throw one single punch.. what he is saying is that if you put Gracie in the boxing ring with that dude, I doubt he would land a single punch on the boxer. A total different sport.


Why is it horrible comparison,because the boxer got taken down before he got to throw a punch? That makes no sense.According to some people the Boxer would easily knock out the MMA guy before he gets in.Thats what the boxers say right? Thats like saying no fair,i didnt even get a chance to hit you,LOL. Cmon man really

----------


## rockinred

> Why is it horrible comparison,because the boxer got taken down before he got to throw a punch? That makes no sense.According to some people the Boxer would easily knock out the MMA guy before he gets in.Thats what the boxers say right? Thats like saying no fair,i didnt even get a chance to hit you,LOL. Cmon man really


Dude, you obviosly like jiujitsu... but stop being delusional about what it can do for you. If it is so perfect then why isn't chuck liddell getting dominated by it? Why didn't Dosantos use it last night? why isn't everyone getting dominated by it and that the only art in the cage?

I like that form of fighting just as much as the next, but to go to that era or even that fight in particular to prove a point is silly. Everything has changed and that dude was wearing one glove and didn't even try to punch. You think that a jiujitsu guy can do that to every opponent? no way. I have to get out of this... I am not going to argue anything except that was a poor example. Jiujitsu has emerged as a great fighting style, but it is also good for the mat, might not be the best thing to do on pavement. It is not as fool proof as you think it is. And not all boxers would come into a fight with one glove on and never throw a single punch. This fight proved nothing except that Royce is one bad dude and a legend.

----------


## BgMc31

> *I think you can match anderson silva up with any boxer in the world that is the same weight as him and i think anderson will dominate.*
> 
> they are differnt and i agree with what most people are saying. but it is boxing fans and people in boxing taking shots at MMA because there sport is getting swallowed and they feel threatened .Me personaly i cant watch anything but MMA anymore ,and thats comming from i guy who loved boxing but just got tired of all the bullshit ,like boxers fighting bums there whole life ,because they dont want to fight good boxers and risk looseing ,and not getting that big money ..boxing is not about the fans no more ,its all about money ,and even when i was following boxing ,i coudlnt even tell any one who was friggin champion theres got to be 50 boxing titles and weight classes it blows .....


You just lost all credibility with that post!!! You seriously need to put the crack pipe down!!! There is no way Anderson Silva could beat a top Super Middleweight or light heavyweight boxer. His boxing is good and possibly great for MMA but no where near an elite pro boxer. Your bias is truly showing through. We may all get our chance to see real soon. Roy Jones and Silva have talked about hooking up in the ring (boxing). Even with diminished skills, Roy Jones will dominate!

MMA and any fight game isn't about anything more than money...just like boxing. Boxing's downfall was with the greed of the alphabet organizations that got out of control and of course greedy promoters. But rest assured boxing has been around for hundreds of years, it, like any other sport, has its peaks and valley's but it's not going anywhere.

----------


## BgMc31

> truth. 1993 Art jimmerson vs Royce Gracie


counter truth...Ray Mercer vs. Tim Sylvia

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> Dude, you obviosly like jiujitsu... but stop being delusional about what it can do for you. If it is so perfect then why isn't chuck liddell getting dominated by it? Why didn't Dosantos use it last night? why isn't everyone getting dominated by it and that the only art in the cage?
> 
> I like that form of fighting just as much as the next, but to go to that era or even that fight in particular to prove a point is silly. Everything has changed and that dude was wearing one glove and didn't even try to punch. You think that a jiujitsu guy can do that to every opponent? no way. I have to get out of this... I am not going to argue anything except that was a poor example. Jiujitsu has emerged as a great fighting style, but it is also good for the mat, might not be the best thing to do on pavement. It is not as fool proof as you think it is. And not all boxers would come into a fight with one glove on and never throw a single punch. This fight proved nothing except that Royce is one bad dude and a legend.


Well we were talking MMA not Jiu-jitsu but,Whats delusional about what it can do for you? Jui-jitsu is more than just what you guys see at an MMA match. Its a full form of self-defense. My jiu-jitsu can be used for all 3 aspects of a street fight. Its great for the "pavement" if you know how to use it. But thats beside the point since this was an MMA/Boxing debate. There are no other MMA vs Boxer examples except Mercer/Sylvia. So we have to use the examples we have. I did it originally in response to someone saying a boxer would beat an MMA guy. I dont even remember where it started. If you ask me you need all 3 aspects of fighting to be successful. I just used the Gracie/Jimmerson example because we have no other. If you look at other posts,i praise boxing.

Now back to your argument about BJJ. Why didnt Liddell get Dominated by it? *Sigh* Chuck Liddell is a BJJ purple belt as well as a college level wrestler. Listen, most MMA guys learn BJJ even the wrestlers,because they Have too. Just like they have to learn Boxing. Why didnt Dos Santos use iT/ Thats an odd question. Im not in his head i couldnt tell you

----------


## ACJiujitsu

And your right, i have to get out of this debate too.....LOL.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

lol... hey BgMc its like when we go against everybody in the football vs soccer or something threads haha

some people are just plain delusional. But Im glad to have you and rockinred on my side  :7up:

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> lol... hey BgMc its like when we go against everybody in the football vs soccer or something threads haha
> 
> some people are just plain delusional. But Im glad to have you and rockinred on my side


which do you prefer,footbal or soccer?

----------


## redz

> which do you prefer,footbal or soccer?
> Reply With Quote


Hockey!

----------


## danny_nufc

LOL @ this ridiculous thread

----------


## icepick27

> Icepick,you in Philly? Great MMA/BJJ schools in Philly. My Team is out of Philly



\yea south philly , yea there is alot of mma schools in philly ,i want to go to one buut iam in the middle of buying a house and selling a house and iam pretty jamed up with time and iam alread at my regular gym for 3 hrs a day

----------


## icepick27

[QUOTE=BgMc31;4870654]You just lost all credibility with that post!!! You seriously need to put the crack pipe down!!! There is no way Anderson Silva could beat a top Super Middleweight or light heavyweight boxer. His boxing is good and possibly great for MMA but no where near an elite pro boxer. Your bias is truly showing through. We may all get our chance to see real soon. Roy Jones and Silva have talked about hooking up in the ring (boxing). Even with diminished skills, Roy Jones will dominate!


MMA IS FAN FRIENDLY YOU CANT GO TO A BOXING MATCH OR A BASKETBALL GAME AND HANG OUT WITH THE ATHLETES
MMA and any fight game isn't about anything more than money...just like boxing. 

AND THERE WAS WAY MORE TO BOXINGS DOWNFALL THEN JUST THAT 


Boxing's downfall was with the greed of the alphabet organizations that got out of control and of course greedy promoters. But rest assured boxing has been around for hundreds of years, it, like any other sport, has its peaks and valley's but it's not going anywhere

did you ever see Anderson silva box??

----------


## energizer bunny

what a thread YAWN........Boxing is an amazing sport and so is mma.....to put these together and say what is better is fuken stupid.........this is my opinion on the above.........if a top class boxer fights a top class mma under boxing rules then boxer wins........if under mma rules then the mma wins.......simple..........now putting boxers and mma of low skill level together then in both cases id go with the mma........now street fighting is a whole dif ball game.....being good at mma and or boxing will give you the advantage over average joe....but if average joe is a fuken nut case then who knows......going to floor and using BJJ or any other form will work if nut case doesnt start biteing and gowging....pulling and scratching.........or if nut cases....nut case mates dont start stamping on your head........in street fighting (from personal experience) the best bet is to walk away.....ive got a lot of scars which looking back could of been easily avoided....

anyway.....peace to all fighters.......

----------


## ACJiujitsu

^^This

And great avatar

----------


## BgMc31

> lol... hey BgMc its like when we go against everybody in the football vs soccer or something threads haha
> 
> some people are just plain delusional. But Im glad to have you and rockinred on my side


I feel you BigSexxy!!! I simply loathe soccer, I absolutely hate the sport, but I don't go around posting how horrible I think it is just to make my sport (football) look better. I simply don't watch soccer or get involved in any debates about it...until they start dissing football. It's just that simple, you don't like it...DON'T WATCH IT!!!

----------


## roid_rage

Sorry guys, but boxing is a old ass borring sport, I cant watch 12 rounds of it, old shool boxing, yeah, I used to watch some, but that was because it was that or nothing.... MMA is the present and the future.

Ahh and to the Mercer>Sylvia
Kimbo>Mercer (and kimbo isnt even a withe belt in jitz).

But to be for real, in a Boxing match, there is now way AS can beat RJJ.

A boxer will most of the times win under a boxing rules, the MMA fighter will most of the times wins under MMA rules.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Cmon boxing's not boring. Granted its not as exciting as MMA most of the time but I cant wait for the Kelly Pavlik/Paul williams fight here in AC. I was at the Kimbo vs Mercer fight and that was a joke to say the least.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> I feel you BigSexxy!!! I simply loathe soccer, I absolutely hate the sport, but I don't go around posting how horrible I think it is just to make my sport (football) look better. I simply don't watch soccer or get involved in any debates about it...until they start dissing football. It's just that simple, you don't like it...DON'T WATCH IT!!!


Isnt that the idea of forums,so people can give their opinions? I believe that boxing and MMA can thrive together. Its usually guys who dont train that dont have respect for the other sports,except the ones they like

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> which do you prefer,footbal or soccer?


American gridiron football over soccer and rugby. 





> I feel you BigSexxy!!! I simply loathe soccer, I absolutely hate the sport, but I don't go around posting how horrible I think it is just to make my sport (football) look better. I simply don't watch soccer or get involved in any debates about it...until they start dissing football. It's just that simple, you don't like it...DON'T WATCH IT!!!


exactly... I haven't started any soccer/rugby sucks threads, yet rugby/soccer people tend to start them, as if they have something to prove. 

and a boxing vs mma thread is just the same, and completely pointless to compare to each other...oh well

----------


## energizer bunny

[QUOTE=xlxBigSexyxlx;4871748]American gridiron football over soccer and rugby. 




Pfffffft........you cant call that football when you use your hands for most of the game LOL :Haha: 

Now real football(you know when you use your feet for all the game hence FOOTball)

I love football never watched Handball....but i can imagine it being good to play and watch......

it all depend what country your from.....if you were/are born in england youd love the game of football and prob vice versa.....

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

LOL...oh boy...here we go  :Haha:

----------


## energizer bunny

ha......i know im only playing.......i would not argue with someone about which is better because it all boils down to opinions......but i will argue about the name....LOL haha....

----------


## southmadejd

Another classic IcePick thread.....dude how can you make that comment about A. Silva dominating boxers when you only see him dominate other MMA fighters. I am not saying the guy isn't amazing but just because he is arrogant enough to call out Roy Jones doesn't mean he would dominate him.

----------


## MuscleScience

The thing that turns me off to boxing more than anything is the 8 million undefeated champions among various organizations. I really enjoy watching boxing, I just cant handle there being 12 different undisputed heavy weight champs at one time. Secondly I cant stand the 30 plus weight classes. Seriously do we need a different weight class for every 3 lbs?

I think the beauty of the sport is the only selling point for me right now. I hope that one day boxing gets its collective stuff together.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> I think you can match anderson silva up with any boxer in the world that is the same weight as him and i think anderson will dominate.
> 
> they are differnt and i agree with what most people are saying. but it is boxing fans and people in boxing taking shots at MMA because there sport is getting swallowed and they feel threatened .Me personaly i cant watch anything but MMA anymore ,and thats comming from i guy who loved boxing but just got tired of all the bullshit ,like boxers fighting bums there whole life ,because they dont want to fight good boxers and risk looseing ,and not getting that big money ..boxing is not about the fans no more ,its all about money ,and even when i was following boxing ,i coudlnt even tell any one who was friggin champion theres got to be 50 boxing titles and weight classes it blows .....


Anderson is a good ..actually let me say...really good boxer, but not world class,

----------


## icepick27

> Another classic IcePick thread.....dude how can you make that comment about A. Silva dominating boxers when you only see him dominate other MMA fighters. I am not saying the guy isn't amazing but just because he is arrogant enough to call out Roy Jones doesn't mean he would dominate him.


i seen him box before did you??????what i wanted to type was that anderson will hold his own with anyone not dominate ,i meant to say that he woiuldnt get dominated

----------


## rockinred

Actually Anderson Silva has only 1 pro boxing match. You can google it or find it on youtube. It was nothing to get excited about from a boxing perspective. He stopped pursuing boxing after that...

He is impressive right now in MMA, but not so impressive in boxing. To say he could even last with Roy Jones is pretty silly imo. No guy with one pro boxing fight will ever last with a world champion boxer in the boxing ring. He would need to get a lot of experience before even thinking about fighting someone like Roy. 

Once again this is a silly argument.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

^^^ agree ... Enough with people arguing whAt's better it's all bout what u like the most ...and it's two different disciplines cmon people

----------


## danny_nufc

Brock Lesnar makes a mockery of MMA imo ;-)

----------


## icepick27

> Brock Lesnar makes a mockery of MMA imo ;-)



why ??? can you go join the ufc and become the ufc champion in less then a year ??? or how about never go futher then highschool football and almost make the vikings ???????
the guy is a machine a pure athlete that didnt find his sport untill now ???? wether he is a asshole or not the guy is amazing .. people who sit behind a computer a take shots at some one like that drives me friggin nutz ...........

----------


## danny_nufc

oh my god pal, you need a humour pill. it was a joke you plank!!!

get a grip and realise nobody cares about your stupid anti-boxing vendetta

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> why ??? can you go join the ufc and become the ufc champion in less then a year ??? or how about never go futher then highschool football and almost make the vikings ???????
> the guy is a machine a pure athlete that didnt find his sport untill now ???? wether he is a asshole or not the guy is amazing .. people who sit behind a computer a take shots at some one like that drives me friggin nutz ...........


Now I migh lt be wrong to say this but IMHO lesnar is not an athlete, I think he is just a genetically gifted person but not really great, an athlete I say GSP, Ali, Jordan, Tyson Gay, Mariusz Pudzianowski, usain is in my concept but given the fact that he is a lot taller than all his comp I'll leave it out of the topic, the guy is good at sports because he is one of those few guys that can be conditioned and big and powerful all at the same time, but an athlete is a concept that I would put other people in

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I just want to add that he is awesome

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> Now I migh lt be wrong to say this but IMHO lesnar is not an athlete, I think he is just a genetically gifted person but not really great, an athlete I say GSP, Ali, Jordan, Tyson Gay, Mariusz Pudzianowski, usain is in my concept but given the fact that he is a lot taller than all his comp I'll leave it out of the topic, the guy is good at sports because he is one of those few guys that can be conditioned and big and powerful all at the same time, but an athlete is a concept that I would put other people in


Lesnar is absolutely an athlete. What makes Mariusz Pudzianowski an athlete,but not Brock Lesnar? I'll argue that any man that can be an NCAA wrestling champ,the last cut for an NFL team,and the current UFC champ is the epitome of an athlete. Oh and being a WWE wrestler is one of the most athletically demanding jobs in the world

----------


## icepick27

> oh my god pal, you need a humour pill. it was a joke you plank!!!
> 
> get a grip and realise nobody cares about your stupid anti-boxing vendetta


wow! what a dooshbag , i love boxing ,just got tired of all the bullshit when people like you open your mouth to say retarted shit you make a mockery of life ......... IMO

----------


## icepick27

> Now I migh lt be wrong to say this but IMHO lesnar is not an athlete, I think he is just a genetically gifted person but not really great, an athlete I say GSP, Ali, Jordan, Tyson Gay, Mariusz Pudzianowski, usain is in my concept but given the fact that he is a lot taller than all his comp I'll leave it out of the topic, the guy is good at sports because he is one of those few guys that can be conditioned and big and powerful all at the same time, but an athlete is a concept that I would put other people in


 Wait a minute brock lesnar is not a athlete and Mariusz Pudzianowski, is ????

come on bro .. i dont even have anything to really say about that ..this is crazy

----------


## energizer bunny

:Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm: 

of course Brock Lesnar is an athlete........please define what you think an athlete is.??

----------


## F4iGuy

> Lesnar is absolutely an athlete. What makes Mariusz Pudzianowski an athlete,but not Brock Lesnar? I'll argue that any man that can be an NCAA wrestling champ,the last cut for an NFL team,and the current UFC champ is the epitome of an athlete. Oh and being a WWE wrestler is one of the most athletically demanding jobs in the world


 :Withstupid:

----------


## energizer bunny

A person possessing the natural or acquired traits, such as strength, agility, and endurance, that are necessary for physical exercise or sports, especially those performed in competitive contexts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this is the definition of an athlete in the english dictionary........all of the people mentioned including Brock Lesnar fit into this......

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Man mariusz has absolutely crushed every contender or slight competition, he is the leanest strongest man in the world, I might have sounded like I took lesnar some of his skills but the man Has not been really great at anything he does xcept for the wretling but he didn't take it Olympic , try wwe takes a great deal of physical capacity but still,,, it takes a great deal of dedication and focus to be a great athlete in my op, and I think that is what he lacks I don't see him around after 2 years, he prob could have been NFL if he wanted
or Olympic wrestler but, he didn't vs all the others I have mentioned... If u remember foreman he punches like a truck but when he faced bigger oponents he failed cause his skills weren't quite there, all the people he crushed were quite smaller or with a lot less reach than him,
like I said in my opinion the guy is a genetically gifted perso, he is a really good performer in any sport he gets involved but is he really great?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Actually yes the guy is an athlete ... Just Not great in myop

----------


## icepick27

> Actually yes the guy is an athlete ... Just Not great in myop



are you smoking crack ??? no one even really knows who Mariusz Pudzianowski, is except if you are into lifting , what make him more of a athlete then lesnar?? lesnar would probaly be better then him at his own sport if lesnar was to focus just on lifting weights .. and i bet he will give him a run for his money even if he was to just walk on to his sport .DO you know why???? cause he is a ****ing athlete dummmy!!!!

----------


## icepick27

i cant understand why iam even defending that lesnar is a athlete .......this is soo dum

----------


## elpropiotorvic

:Aachill:  :Aachill: like I said my bad the guy is an athlete 
I just dont think he is great, u oughta respect that this is the way I think I am not arguing, if u think a different way, which is obvious u do that's fine by me rleax dude

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> 


 :Asskiss:

----------


## danny_nufc

Icepick = Clown

----------


## icepick27

clown thats funny .... danny ufc .. i dont even know why your reading this post did you stumble on to it by accident ,while you were looking for the child porn , cause you dont have a friiggin clue about MMA or body building..

iam done talking to dummys .........

----------


## icepick27

> like I said my bad the guy is an athlete 
> I just dont think he is great, u oughta respect that this is the way I think I am not arguing, if u think a different way, which is obvious u do that's fine by me rleax dude




my bad .. your right its your opinion ,i thought you ment he is not a athlete at all ...my bad

----------


## roid_rage

Brock can do a lot of things, but give a run to Marius for the WSM??? the guy is a 5 time WSM, I think theres been ppl who are actually much stronger than Lensar that have been trying to beat him for 5 years, and the result has always been the same...

----------


## icepick27

> Brock can do a lot of things, but give a run to Marius for the WSM??? the guy is a 5 time WSM, I think theres been ppl who are actually much stronger than Lensar that have been trying to beat him for 5 years, and the result has always been the same...



brock is a athlete ,of course he is not better then Mariusz Pudzianowski,at his own sport but my point is that if he put all his focus on anything and definlitly weight lighting he wouldnt be that bad at it cause he is a athlete that was my point ..........

----------


## icepick27

o and brock would smash him in a fight to by the way ..... now Mariusz Pudzianowski, is trying to get into MMA lets see if he can walk through the heavyweight division and win the belt in less then a year

----------


## roid_rage

> o and brock would smash him in a fight to by the way ..... now Mariusz Pudzianowski, is trying to get into MMA lets see if he can walk through the heavyweight division and win the belt in less then a year


well, in all fariness, I dont know how muc will marius weight after he gets off roids, he will lose a ton of muscles... 

Also, to be able to win the belt in less than a year and with 4 fights is not enough with being good, you have to be giving the shot, and that's something no one not called brock lesnar is going to have. Dana gave him the title on a silver plate. The champ was Randy Couture, 60 pounds lighter, 45 years old man, with one year lay off who got the title from Tim Sylvia and reatained against GG. A whole lot of ppl would've done the same thing if they were giving the chance. 

Im not trying to put down brock, the guy is a beast no doubt, but getting the title so early in his carrer shouldnt be one of the things that he should be proud of, since he did not fight his way up to get the title shot (not his fault either, anyone fighter in the world would've taken the oportunity he was given)

----------


## ectomorph28

What a stupid thread.

And MMA fans wonder why people think MMA has the dumbest fanbase in the world.

----------


## ectomorph28

Its also funny, how the TS refers to MMA as the UFC, fails to mention that Mayweather fought the #3 P4P fighter in boxing last week, the same man who had TWO ridiculously close fights with Pacquiao, the man many want Mayweather to fight. Not to mention, it was Mayweathers first fight back after almost 2 years. 

And also, does the TS not realize that the UFC has put on some atrocious cards lately. Jardine/Rampage, Couture/Nog, Franklin/Belfort, Franklin/Henderson, Stevenson/Penn, Florian/Penn, Silva/Cote, Silva/Leites, Bisping/Evans and lets not even mention the UFN's.

There is no difference between the level of talent both sports put on their respective cards. Only difference is the level of marketing between both sports and the stupidity of MMA fans who believe that the 4-2 fighter vs the 6-2 fighter on the main card is somehow relevant.

----------


## roid_rage

> Its also funny, how the TS refers to MMA as the UFC, fails to mention that Mayweather fought the #3 P4P fighter in boxing last week, the same man who had TWO ridiculously close fights with Pacquiao, the man many want Mayweather to fight. Not to mention, it was Mayweathers first fight back after almost 2 years. 
> 
> And also, does the TS not realize that the UFC has put on some atrocious cards lately. Jardine/Rampage, Couture/Nog, Franklin/Belfort, Franklin/Henderson, Stevenson/Penn, Florian/Penn, Silva/Cote, Silva/Leites, Bisping/Evans and lets not even mention the UFN's.
> 
> There is no difference between the level of talent both sports put on their respective cards. Only difference is the level of marketing between both sports and the stupidity of MMA fans who believe that the 4-2 fighter vs the 6-2 fighter on the main card is somehow relevant.


atrocius card??? Coture/Nog? Frankling/Belforte?? those werent atrocius... not even the Florian/Penn, though some were pretty shitty (thats why Im a PRIDE fan, not UFC)... and still those atrocius cards keept doing 500-900 K buys, Boxing has like 5 events, MMA has like 20 year around, summ up how many ppvs boxing sells around the year and how many MMA does.. that will give you an idea where boxing is place at this time.

----------


## ectomorph28

> I think you can match anderson silva up with any boxer in the world that is the same weight as him and i think anderson will dominate.
> 
> they are differnt and i agree with what most people are saying. but it is boxing fans and people in boxing taking shots at MMA because there sport is getting swallowed and they feel threatened .Me personaly i cant watch anything but MMA anymore ,and thats comming from i guy who loved boxing but just got tired of all the bullshit ,like boxers fighting bums there whole life ,because they dont want to fight good boxers and risk looseing ,and not getting that big money ..boxing is not about the fans no more ,its all about money ,and even when i was following boxing ,i coudlnt even tell any one who was friggin champion theres got to be 50 boxing titles and weight classes it blows .....


I severely hope you are joking. Anderson Silva would get sparked by any good-elite boxer. He would have literally no chance against an elite boxer. Hell, hes 1-1 in boxing and he lost to some journeyman. 

Is Anderson a good striker? Yes he is. But lets be honest here, hes outstriking Cote, Griffin, Leben, Franklin, Marquardt, Leites, Henderson, Lutter. Those arent exactly top strikers. Hell, there are only a handful of good strikers in MMA. And the guys I just mentioned are not in that handful.

----------


## ectomorph28

> atrocius card??? Coture/Nog? Frankling/Belforte?? those werent atrocius... not even the Florian/Penn, though some were pretty shitty (thats why Im a PRIDE fan, not UFC)... and still those atrocius cards keept doing 500-900 K buys, Boxing has like 5 events, MMA has like 20 year around, summ up how many ppvs boxing sells around the year and how many MMA does.. that will give you an idea where boxing is place at this time.


Im talking in terms of relevancy. Nog/Couture was not a great fight. Nobody cared about it, thats why it only did 400k. It turned out to be a great fight but it was a fight between 2 fighters that really at that point in time were irrelevant in the HW division. Couture wont ever or should never get a title shot.

Franklin/Belfort was irrelevant. Who cares.

Florian didnt deserve a title shot, and it was a one-sided fight to begin with. If anybody thought it would be a close fight they need to start watching more MMA.

UFC is a private company. And they have been accused by many to fabricate their PPV numbers. Many believe UFC did 1m buys, if true thats about as much as Mayweathers tune up fight got LAST WEEK. The BIGGEST UFC CARD IN HISTORY got as much as Mayweathers tuneup fight. Nice job UFC.

Pacquiao/Hatton got close to a million and close to that in the UK.

Boxing has plenty of events, not many of them are on PPV. UFC on the otherhand has almost all their events on PPV. This year boxing has had 2 HBO PPV's both of them did a million or close to it. 

And the best UFC PPV's featured a fighter the UFC didnt even develop. The WWE did. His name is Brock Lesnar. 

You take away Lesnar from the UFC and all of a sudden, nobody in the UFC can do big, BIG numbers. NOBODY. And yet in boxing, there are a couple fighters that can pull close to a million and if they fight each other would get close to 2 million. 

Lets not forget all the HBO cards they have like Marquez/Diaz that generated millions of viewers on free HBO. And we've already established the difference in popularity worldwide.

----------


## roid_rage

> I severely hope you are joking. Anderson Silva would get sparked by any good-elite boxer. He would have literally no chance against an elite boxer. Hell, hes 1-1 in boxing and he lost to some journeyman. 
> 
> Is Anderson a good striker? Yes he is. But lets be honest here, hes outstriking Cote, Griffin, Leben, Franklin, Marquardt, Leites, Henderson, Lutter. Those arent exactly top strikers. Hell, there are only a handful of good strikers in MMA. And the guys I just mentioned are not in that handful.


As will get killed by any good boxer in a boxig match...not really much of a debate there.

----------


## icepick27

> Im talking in terms of relevancy. Nog/Couture was not a great fight. Nobody cared about it, thats why it only did 400k. It turned out to be a great fight but it was a fight between 2 fighters that really at that point in time were irrelevant in the HW division. Couture wont ever or should never get a title shot.
> 
> Franklin/Belfort was irrelevant. Who cares.
> 
> Florian didnt deserve a title shot, and it was a one-sided fight to begin with. If anybody thought it would be a close fight they need to start watching more MMA.
> 
> UFC is a private company. And they have been accused by many to fabricate their PPV numbers. Many believe UFC did 1m buys, if true thats about as much as Mayweathers tune up fight got LAST WEEK. The BIGGEST UFC CARD IN HISTORY got as much as Mayweathers tuneup fight. Nice job UFC.
> 
> Pacquiao/Hatton got close to a million and close to that in the UK.
> ...


 "there honestly hasnt been a great boxing match in over 10 years" 

alot of good ones but no great ones 'serously why do you think no one wants to watch it no more ? besides the 100 title belts, the 200 weight divisions ,good boxers waiting to fight good boxers when there 60, o and no new talent ,just one guy that is better then everyone else 
,its so water down dude who's the heavyweight champ ? i know you know but does any one else ??? joke , boxing is a joke anymore , less then 5 years and it done while mma sky rockets .....

----------


## rockinred

> "there honestly hasnt been a great boxing match in over 10 years" 
> 
> alot of good ones but no great ones 'serously why do you think no one wants to watch it no more ? besides the 100 title belts, the 200 weight divisions ,good boxers waiting to fight good boxers when there 60, o and no new talent ,just one guy that is better then everyone else 
> ,its so water down dude who's the heavyweight champ ? i know you know but does any one else ??? joke , boxing is a joke anymore , less then 5 years and it done while mma sky rockets .....


yea right... 5 yrs? Just cause you have more free time and you whore up in this forum pushing your ideas.... it doesn't mean you have any credibility to your statements. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rockinred

ice, 

so boxing has died to you and you found a new love in mma... big freakin deal. It has not died for everyone and your all hell bent on making people believe it is a dead sport just because it is for you. 

Just when you start making half decent comments you start making equally outlandish statements, such as; boxing will be dead, boxing hasn't had a good fight in 10 years, boxing training is inferior to mma training, I know about conditioning because I lift heavy weights and have a low bf%..that has all to do with diet and lifting, not conditioning for a fight. then you start pointing out proof that no one is wearing boxing sweatshirts like all the Tapout gear? That is another silly statement. Since when has anyone wore boxing gear like that? ONly the inner circle has throughout the years. This mma tapout stuff is a new rave and fashion statement with marketing strategy, not an indicator of survival. 

Sure there are a lot of talent going the route of mma that might normally go to boxing so there is an impact, but throughout the years boxing has always had its ups and downs, highs and lows. Are you from Philly? Go to the inner ghetto streets... boxing is alive and heavy, helping many youths get out of life situations and strive for something different and better. It is like that everywhere and here in Albuquerque it is the same. I go to Jacksons also and I have my kids in PAL boxing league.... they have a fan base and support at both the mma and the boxing league. your points are moot imo. 

Dude, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but you come off as a know it all and that your opinion is the only that matters, because you know the best. Accept the fact that you have an opinion like all of us and that's it.

----------


## roid_rage

> Im talking in terms of relevancy. Nog/Couture was not a great fight. Nobody cared about it, thats why it only did 400k. It turned out to be a great fight but it was a fight between 2 fighters that really at that point in time were irrelevant in the HW division. Couture wont ever or should never get a title shot.
> 
> Franklin/Belfort was irrelevant. Who cares.
> 
> Florian didnt deserve a title shot, and it was a one-sided fight to begin with. If anybody thought it would be a close fight they need to start watching more MMA.
> 
> UFC is a private company. And they have been accused by many to fabricate their PPV numbers. Many believe UFC did 1m buys, if true thats about as much as Mayweathers tune up fight got LAST WEEK. The BIGGEST UFC CARD IN HISTORY got as much as Mayweathers tuneup fight. Nice job UFC.
> 
> Pacquiao/Hatton got close to a million and close to that in the UK.
> ...


you are right, in terms of relevance Nog/Couture was totally irrelevant, still managed to do well over 400 k... How many boxing IRRELEVANT boxing cards do well over 400 k??? that IRRELEVANT CARD did 50% of the biggest boxing card of the year...

Franklin/Belfort, irrelevant, ok, but also did over 400 k, the same night of the biggest Boxing card of the year, still and IRRELEVANT card did the same night 50% of the second PPV boxing card of the year, damm MMA is so screw by boxing...(Now, I agree that was stupid from DW to set a weak card like 103 the same night than the MW card)

And were are you getting that UFC 100 did not do more than 1 million? from the comments of this boxing promotor (I dont remember the name, do remember his comments) While being true that the UFC doesnt have to disclose his numbers, saying that they did over 1.5 million buys, then going to declare that they did only 1 million, I think the IRS will have something to say about that little breach (Im not a lawyer, so I might be talking out of my ass here, nor american either so I have no idea of the US laws)

Lets nor forget about kimbo (kimbo freaking slice) sat 5 million ppl on CBS PRIME FREAKING TIME (when was the last time Boxing was at prime time for free on CBS?) lets not forget that UFN 14 did 4 million ppl ON SPIKE, lets not forget that UFC 100 replay did over 2 million ppl ON SPIKE, REPLAY! man comparing numbers of boxing and MMA in the US is really not a smart thing to do for a boxing fan.

----------


## ectomorph28

> ice, 
> 
> so boxing has died to you and you found a new love in mma... big freakin deal. It has not died for everyone and your all hell bent on making people believe it is a dead sport just because it is for you. 
> 
> Just when you start making half decent comments you start making equally outlandish statements, such as; boxing will be dead, boxing hasn't had a good fight in 10 years, boxing training is inferior to mma training, I know about conditioning because I lift heavy weights and have a low bf%..that has all to do with diet and lifting, not conditioning for a fight. then you start pointing out proof that no one is wearing boxing sweatshirts like all the Tapout gear? That is another silly statement. Since when has anyone wore boxing gear like that? ONly the inner circle has throughout the years. This mma tapout stuff is a new rave and fashion statement with marketing strategy, not an indicator of survival. 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of talent going the route of mma that might normally go to boxing so there is an impact, but throughout the years boxing has always had its ups and downs, highs and lows. Are you from Philly? Go to the inner ghetto streets... boxing is alive and heavy, helping many youths get out of life situations and strive for something different and better. It is like that everywhere and here in Albuquerque it is the same. I go to Jacksons also and I have my kids in PAL boxing league.... they have a fan base and support at both the mma and the boxing league. your points are moot imo. 
> 
> Dude, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but you come off as a know it all and that your opinion is the only that matters, because you know the best. Accept the fact that you have an opinion like all of us and that's it.


HAHA great post.

I think its been well established that ice has no idea what hes talking about.

----------


## icepick27

> ice, 
> 
> so boxing has died to you and you found a new love in mma... big freakin deal. It has not died for everyone and your all hell bent on making people believe it is a dead sport just because it is for you. 
> 
> Just when you start making half decent comments you start making equally outlandish statements, such as; boxing will be dead, boxing hasn't had a good fight in 10 years, boxing training is inferior to mma training, I know about conditioning because I lift heavy weights and have a low bf%..that has all to do with diet and lifting, not conditioning for a fight. then you start pointing out proof that no one is wearing boxing sweatshirts like all the Tapout gear? That is another silly statement. Since when has anyone wore boxing gear like that? ONly the inner circle has throughout the years. This mma tapout stuff is a new rave and fashion statement with marketing strategy, not an indicator of survival. 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of talent going the route of mma that might normally go to boxing so there is an impact, but throughout the years boxing has always had its ups and downs, highs and lows. Are you from Philly? Go to the inner ghetto streets... boxing is alive and heavy, helping many youths get out of life situations and strive for something different and better. It is like that everywhere and here in Albuquerque it is the same. I go to Jacksons also and I have my kids in PAL boxing league.... they have a fan base and support at both the mma and the boxing league. your points are moot imo. 
> 
> Dude, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but you come off as a know it all and that your opinion is the only that matters, because you know the best. Accept the fact that you have an opinion like all of us and that's it.


listen ROCKINRED ,i respect what you have to say you know what you are talking about and have some good points i do ,but my commet wasnt directed to you it was more for that jitttbag ECTOMORPH ,Who says some friggin stupid things so i had to fire back with somthing out of anger aftter he said like the last 5 ufcs wernt goood and a bunch of silly comments some one from ottawa would make ..And i know i come off like i hate boxing witch is so far from the truth what i hate is boxing fans smashing UFC cause it is bigger and doing better right now.......and not tap out gear i was talking sbout ufc sweat shirts not tapout

----------


## roid_rage

only one thing Ice, boxing aint doing better than MMA right now, not even close.

----------


## Biohazard74



----------


## Ashop

> UFC and Boxing were on both tvs where i was and i never knew how much better ufc was then boxing untill last night ,i was able to watch 3 good fights while 2 nobodys held each other for 12 rds it was a disgrace ,i hate to sit here and bash boxing cause i also love OLD SCHOOL BOXING " Ali, sugar ray ,young tyson" when good boxers fought good boxers and put on great fights ,now its either one guy that is way better and bigger then everyone else he is fighting dominate a division or 2 nobodys hold each other for 12 RDS and Then u pay 50$ to watch it .i cant wait untill the ufc throws the last pile of dirt on boxing rotten body .................!!


Somebody just needs to take over boxing and promote it better. They could learn some lessons from the UFC.

----------


## icepick27

> only one thing Ice, boxing aint doing better than MMA right now, not even close.


i understand mma aint doing better numbers then meayweather right now ,boxing as a whole aint doing numbers like that. there was a big heavy weight fight on hbo the other night a good fighter making a come back Vital Kiltchko (excuse the spelling) i think it had the same importance as Vitor belfour making a come back ,and i bet you it didnt do numbers like the vitor fight ? only mayweather and manny put numbers up like that .there is no one else left that puts up big numbers like that .
so my qyestion still remains after they are gone who puts the people in the seats? Ectomorph ? no one ever answers this ....

----------


## stang

boxing when the older guys would fight was the bast.. when you take the best boxers vs each other vs the best mma guys boxing wins on ppv numbers.. i boxed since i was 8 years old now i'm a pro mma fighter i love both but it's easer to make it to the top in mma than boxing

----------


## jbm

> boxing when the older guys would fight was the bast.. when you take the best boxers vs each other vs the best mma guys boxing wins on ppv numbers.. i boxed since i was 8 years old now i'm a pro mma fighter i love both but it's easer to make it to the top in mma than boxing


Agreed!

----------


## shaihulud7

I think boxing and UFC are two fighting sport but two very different sport. There is no doubt that a UFC fighter would kick the ass of a Boxing guy in an octagon and there is no dougbt that a boxer would teach a lesson to a MMA fighter in a ring.

Now entertainment wise boxing is slowing down and MMA is picking up. I'm a MMA fighter but I give the slight advantage to boxing because it is more graphic and accessible when 2 guys are standing up.

I will also say that MMA is more fun to watch in Japan live and on TV. First live the crowd is just not the same a swear u need to live to understand it. Second the 10% out of the purse for lake of commutativity rule changes a lot. The referees are also standing fighters up more when nothing happens on the ground.

----------


## burn219

yea i agree. all the good fighters now go to to mma, at all levels. i switched my self

----------

